# Wössner China Moon



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 7, 2018)

My first one of this hybrid to flower! (Its sibling is in bud as well!) 
It bloomed for the first time last year.
It has been a great grower and obviously, a willing bloomer.
Shortly after it flowered last time, it developed two new growths, one of which is in bloom now.
This current growth is sending up its own growth.

I really want to repot this into a fresh mix.
It is still in the same 2.5 in pot and old mix it came in as a small plant a few years ago. 
Yeah, that's how much I hate repotting. lol 

Sorry about the ugly staking job. It's a last minute fix. 
The inflorescence is strong enough to hold up the large flower without support, but it grew in an angle causing the whole thing to tip over easily.
I waited too long.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2018)

wonderful colour and shape looks good; hope it holds


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice. Where from?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2018)

Wow! Super-nice. I hope mine comes out as nice. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## juliana (Mar 8, 2018)

That's fabulous! I never could bloom ameniacum, and I tried for 12 years!:sob:
What's the cross again, I can't remember if it's a primary hybrid or not.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 8, 2018)

It's a primary hybrid between hangianum x armeniacum. 
it's been much less of a headache than armeniacum for me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 8, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Super-nice. I hope mine comes out as nice. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Yeah, I'm glad the first one turned out nice!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 8, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Nice. Where from?



Clouds in Canada years ago.


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 8, 2018)

Very nice! Love everything about it.


----------



## gego (Mar 8, 2018)

Very cool color. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 18, 2018)

Its sibling plant is budding for the first time! 
At the same time, it is sending up twin growths. 

Both plants have been in the same old mix in the original pot in the last three years.


----------



## blondie (Mar 21, 2018)

A beautifull flower a lovley shape


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 21, 2018)

that's a great little booger!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 22, 2018)

had held its shape and colour very well.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 22, 2018)

I love it. This is on my list, but I'm going to wait until the prices come down a little more. Since P. Franz Glanz seems to do well for me, I assume this hybrid will too. I didn't see any mention of fragrance, I would anticipate at least a chance of a faint scent.


----------



## gego (Mar 22, 2018)

Very nice. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 22, 2018)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I love it. This is on my list, but I'm going to wait until the prices come down a little more. Since P. Franz Glanz seems to do well for me, I assume this hybrid will too. I didn't see any mention of fragrance, I would anticipate at least a chance of a faint scent.



Oh, it is fragrant! 

I have thrown away one of my three Franz Glanz a few months ago. 
All of them grew well, but one started to look crappy.
The remaining two are multiple growths plants but slowed growing rate.
All three had blasted buds at least once. Grrrrr!!!

I think I've only seen this hybrid of a mature size offered once. By Bigleaf. 
I am happy that I have a bunch of seedings that are growing well.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 22, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> had held its shape and colour very well.



Yes. 
The color starts out light lemon yellow and then it turns intense yellow like this. 
I love it!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 23, 2018)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Yes.
> The color starts out light lemon yellow and then it turns intense yellow like this.
> I love it!!



so do I!!!


----------



## Secundino (Mar 23, 2018)

A lovely flower!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2018)

If you don't donate all your extra Paphs to the STF auction you know who will take them!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 24, 2018)

Quite a nice flower.


----------

